# More Calls



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

These are Goose calls, tiger wood, 2 - ambrosia maple, maple burl







Duck calls cherry burl







Goose calls (short reed) the first and second are experimental call made with Webfoot design reeds, the tiger wood is made with three different diameters 7/8, 3/4, and 5/8. The laminated bodies are dymond wood from Hut products.







These are deer grunts mahogany burl, marble wood, and canary wood








I made these to add to my depleted inventory that I sell at gun shows.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Bob.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Look great, if they call as good as they look ,the ducks are in trouble.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice work...


----------



## bwilling (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful calls and great work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

There all very beautiful , thanks for posting


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow! Me likes!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Great looking stuff!


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Nicely done!Congrats !!!!
Sid.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Bob.


----------

